# most badass vdub ive ever seen!



## valerieGLI (Mar 2, 2011)

read a little and its basically a stock taureg with a whole lotta facelift, stars in the movie repomen, watu guys think?


----------



## Armygeddon (Oct 18, 2010)

now i need to wash my pants......


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

valerieGLI said:


> read a little and its basically a stock taureg with a whole lotta facelift, stars in the movie repomen, watu guys think?


I did like it when I saw it in repomen, but most definitely not the most badass vw ever. 

if you like the rough and tough, all baja bugs, and offroad race touareg.

if you like crazy technology phaeton.

if you like the sound, try something w/ an old vr6 (or the w12 in your phaeton) 

poke? try an old mk1/2 berg cup without the flares. 

pointless/empty roofracks are played out. 

i'm not wearing pants and it's past my bed time. good night. :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thing is begging to be taken off road.


----------



## Chauncey Wellington (Sep 28, 2010)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I did like it when I saw it in repomen, but most definitely not the most badass vw ever.
> 
> if you like the rough and tough, all baja bugs, and offroad race touareg.
> 
> ...


Ill second this hurr


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

tSoG-84bit said:


> I did like it when I saw it in repomen, but most definitely not the most badass vw ever.
> 
> if you like the rough and tough, all baja bugs, and offroad race touareg.
> 
> ...


agreed, but that thing is still quite secksi


----------



## HolyRollie (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet scoops...bro.


----------



## AntParmenter (May 8, 2010)

I dont remember the repo men dub being that high.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

that's pretty sweet


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm definitely lovin the luxury suv off-roaders.

Saw this the other day on Fluid Motions site...


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, stance in a straight line isn't that high....










Almost like each one was different...











this must be the gorilla stance version:


----------



## AntParmenter (May 8, 2010)

I absolutely love the last pic.


----------



## blue02gls (Sep 20, 2010)

^ agreed accept for the mad bumper fender gap from the flares


----------



## AntParmenter (May 8, 2010)

blue02gls said:


> ^ agreed accept for the mad bumper fender gap from the flares


fck it. That makes it more monstrous.


----------



## HobgoblinVR6 (Nov 3, 2010)

love the look of that car


----------



## vvdub (Oct 14, 2010)

autoxdriver said:


> Yeah, stance in a straight line isn't that high....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i agree with title. this is sickk!


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

valerieGLI said:


> read a little and its basically a stock taureg with a whole lotta facelift, stars in the movie repomen, watu guys think?


 
Sits way to high for those tires, looks like it should be on Cars (disney movie) or something.


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snowboarder31 (Apr 1, 2008)

here you go......got to work with this a few times


----------

